# DI Box or Speaker Simulator



## machinica_band (Jan 11, 2012)

I am trying to figure out which would be the better option.

Right now I am using a Digitech 2120 into a Mesa 2:90 power amp and going into my 2 mesa boogie cabinets.

I want a better live sound however and what I was looking into was using two Direct Boxes or a stereo one in this fashion...

Guitar Wireless > Digitech 2120 > (both outputs to DI box or speaker simulator to pas system/thru to> Mesa 2:90 > cabs.

Has anyone tried this or know of an easier way?

I know about the Axe-FX and thats what I am saving up for. I got rid of my pod to do so since I hated the tone of it. I lvoe my digitechs tone through my poweramp and cab but I hate the digitechs cabinet modeling.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 11, 2012)

If you don't have on-board speaker simulation, you can do it the way you've been doing it, or you can re-arrange it like this:

Guitar->2120->Mesa-> Palmer PDI-09 (Or PDI-03 if you've got the $$$)

From there you send the XLR signal to FOH, and the speaker passes through (or in the case of the PDI-03, you won't need a speaker at all). Of course you would need one for each side of the power amp.

I used to use a similar setup with my Peavey Ultra: Guitar -> Preamp effects (distortion, overdrive, etc) -> Amp -> Palmer PDI-03 -> Post-amp effects (delay, chorus, etc) -> FOH


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jan 25, 2012)

Palmer make nice products, but if your after something cheaper...

As your only using line level signals from your processor (or amp slave out/line out/FX send etc.) you could use any other device with cabinet modelling and send that to the desk. This could include POD or other multi FX (with everything bypassed except cabinet modelling), one of these new fangled impulse modelling pedals I expect should be in existence by now (and if not, why NOT!!! We need them!) or whatever you like as cabinet emulation. At worst the parametric on the desk could be used to HP/LP the sound...

Anyway, just thought I'd post a cheap solution.

BTW as regards to the free solution  You should have 16 cabinet types on the 2120 (great unit!) have you tried them all? Perhaps there is something you can do with the 2120 to improve the preamp tone to desk, as there is an extensive EQ and routing set of options. 

Best of luck!


----------



## feki (Dec 5, 2020)

Ahoj, malá recenze pro můj nový Palmer PDI-05. Zapojení podle zařízení a několik vzorků wav. https://feki99.wixsite.com/feki/post/palmer-pdi-05


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 6, 2020)

ADA cab pedal

https://www.adaamps.com/gcs-5


----------

